
Research study draws conclusions about the efficacy of 21 antidepressants - chmaynard
http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2018/02/john-ioannidis-discusses-meta-analysis-of-antidepressants.html
======
chmaynard
PDF of article in Lancet:

[http://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lancet/PIIS0140-6736(...](http://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lancet/PIIS0140-6736\(17\)32802-7.pdf)

